# 1st Deer with my son



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

My son was pretty stoked that we finally got a deer together. He is still a little small to handle a weapon but he loves going hunting with me. I had him help me drag her out and help me do the skinning.

Plz excuse the crappy cell phone pic.

Thanks


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Sweet, he'll Never forget that!


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

Thats sweet, one down many more to go.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Awesome man. Congrats.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Way to go*

Come on dad, he looks old enough let him practice. I bet he could do it!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Way to go........I still remember going hunting with my dad when I was a little toot. Great times will never forget and neither will you son.:cheers:


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Thats 2cool..tell your son we said congrats..


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Way to go Killa!


----------



## slippinaround (Sep 13, 2006)

that's awesome!!! Start him early. I can't wait until I can start taking my son.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome! Can't beat those memories.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Congrats.!!! Time spent outdoors with the family is time well spent!!!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic! Congrats.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great job, Congrats


----------

